# Choisir ce que je veux copier sur l'apple Tv



## loukoum42 (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

Je viens d'installer mon apple tv
Tout est ok
J'ai compris qu'on peut regarder en streaming ce qu'il y a sur mon ordi avec bibliotheque partagée ! ça j'y arrive

Mon souci est la procedure de synchronisation : quand je connecte i tunes avec la chiffre donné par l'apple Tv , ça lance la synchronisation de tout ce que j'ai dans I tunes sur mon ordi et ça me vas pas du tout

Je voudrais choisir ce que je veux copier sur mon apple Tv ( certains films , quelques photos) tel que l'on fait sur l'i phone ( ou on choisit les éléments à synchroniser )

Pouvez vous m'aider svp ! merci d'avance


----------



## napalmatt (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

As tu essayé avec des listes de lecture dans iTunes et des albums dans iPhoto ?


----------

